# Hammerhead in the Sound



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

Buddy and i drove down from ohio with the yaks. With all the help and advice was great trip. Wished the June grass wasn't so thick to surf fish.


Sunday night trolled in bay 25''speck trout trolling on gold spoon near white island.
Monday night 2 blacktip sharks one 3 the other 5' from the surf monday and landed an 7'Bull but june grass was tough so we called it early. (kept the blacktips and they're tasty!)
Tuesday we tried at night and didn't last an hour the grass was so thick on the lines.
Wednesday fishing the sound due to june grass at surf and we got spooled one and the other broke our 80lb line on the first run after tightening drag to not get spooled again.
Thursday around 4pm back in the sound for redemption and BOOM 7' Hammerhead. Released it safely and packed up and drove back to ohio with big smiles and great memories.

Caught a ton of hardtails and ladyfish during the morning trolling spoons.

Appreciate all the help we were given from locals! Hope to come back and find a boat rental for a week!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I know you’re new to the forum, but we have rules...pics or it didn’t happen, glad y’all had a good trip.


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

Hope you can view this! Awesome time!!!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Did you have your Shore Based Shark Permits? It's another Florida Free License, But can be costly if you don't have it.

*As of July 1, 2019, required for anglers 16 and older in addition to a saltwater fishing license when taking or attempting to take sharks from shore, including jetties, bridges and piers. No permit exemptions, even if exempt from fishing license requirements. If fishing from a licensed fishing pier, please contact the Office of Licensing and Permitting for assistance in obtaining this permit.*



Annual: $0.00. Available at GoOutdoorsFlorida.com after completing the Shore-based Shark Fishing Educational Course.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Are you serious ? A permit to catch a trash fish. I just learned something.


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

CurDog said:


> Did you have your Shore Based Shark Permits? It's another Florida Free License, But can be costly if you don't have it.
> 
> *As of July 1, 2019, required for anglers 16 and older in addition to a saltwater fishing license when taking or attempting to take sharks from shore, including jetties, bridges and piers. No permit exemptions, even if exempt from fishing license requirements. If fishing from a licensed fishing pier, please contact the Office of Licensing and Permitting for assistance in obtaining this permit.*
> 
> ...


Yes we both completed it prior to coming and had the certificate with us at all times. Every person in Pensacola made sure we had it haha.


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

Very educational course to be honest especially for 2 guys who never fish saltwater👍🏼


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

CurDog said:


> Did you have your Shore Based Shark Permits? It's another Florida Free License, But can be costly if you don't have it.
> 
> *As of July 1, 2019, required for anglers 16 and older in addition to a saltwater fishing license when taking or attempting to take sharks from shore, including jetties, bridges and piers. No permit exemptions, even if exempt from fishing license requirements. If fishing from a licensed fishing pier, please contact the Office of Licensing and Permitting for assistance in obtaining this permit.*
> 
> ...


Interesting, doing some reading (the shark course) and found this also:


The permit is also required if you are 16 and older and plan to fish from shore for any species of fish and will be:


Fishing with a metal leader more than 4 feet long,
Using a fighting belt/harness, or
Deploying bait by any means other than casting (kayaking for example) while using a hook that is 1 ½ inches or larger at the widest inside distance.


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

Circle hooks only what type of circle hook is allowed. A lot of rules but they all benefit the shark which is great to be educated on


----------



## Unwound (Jun 11, 2020)

ohiofisher said:


> Buddy and i drove down from ohio with the yaks. With all the help and advice was great trip. Wished the June grass wasn't so thick to surf fish.
> 
> 
> Sunday night trolled in bay 25''speck trout trolling on gold spoon near white island.
> ...


Was it difficult to release the hammerhead? Sounds a bit sketchy.


----------



## Smallfry (Nov 22, 2019)

ohiofisher said:


> Buddy and i drove down from ohio with the yaks. With all the help and advice was great trip. Wished the June grass wasn't so thick to surf fish.
> 
> 
> Sunday night trolled in bay 25''speck trout trolling on gold spoon near white island.
> ...


Sounds like you guys had a great trip ! Great pics !


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

ohiofisher said:


> Hope you can view this! Awesome time!!!


Sounds like you guys had a fun trip. Florida is a fun place to visit. It's even more fun living here year round.


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

It was an absolute blast of a trip Florida treated us great and this forum really helps more than you locals know! And the hook release the shark course teaches you it’s required to have bolt cutters and to have less stress on the shark to cut the hook or as close to the hook as possible instead of messing around trying to remove it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip,,,,hell I learned something new about the permit!!! I rarely shark fish from shore, but might as well get it just in case....is this a 1 and you are done or has to be renewed each year???


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

It has to be renewed annually no matter where you’re from. I’m sure second time taking it will be annoying but always good to have a refresher to keep The shark and yourself safe


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Glad you guys had a good trip! Thanks for the after-action update!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Well well well, I caught a 6 to 7' hammerhead in Pensacola Bay a few days back. I had it right up to the boat and grabbed the camera, then it snapped the line so no picture. I was surprised at it's yellowish coloring.

If you see a hammerhead with a #6 circle hook in a few inches from his right eye say Hi.


----------



## Panhandlesharkchart33 (Jul 10, 2020)

ohiofisher said:


> Buddy and i drove down from ohio with the yaks. With all the help and advice was great trip. Wished the June grass wasn't so thick to surf fish.
> 
> 
> Sunday night trolled in bay 25''speck trout trolling on gold spoon near white island.
> ...


What bait and where exactly at y’all catch the sharks?


----------



## Panhandlesharkchart33 (Jul 10, 2020)

ST1300rider said:


> Well well well, I caught a 6 to 7' hammerhead in Pensacola Bay a few days back. I had it right up to the boat and grabbed the camera, then it snapped the line so no picture. I was surprised at it's yellowish coloring.
> 
> If you see a hammerhead with a #6 circle hook in a few inches from his right eye say Hi.


What bait??


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to GB Bait&Tackle, get 2 Bonita's. After they thaw out, x-cut (slice) 1 bobo across one side. Then start filleting from gill plate back to tail, 1st pass about 1/4 to 1/2" deep while letting the now "chum" fall into the water. Slice and dice again until you get to the backbone. The thicker the bobo, the better. Slice and dice the other side and put that chum in a bucket to use later on.
Cut a good sized strip off the other bobo for bait. Shouldn't take long to hook up, daytime or nighttime.
Then tie a cord onto your boat and the other end onto the cut up bobo. Toss it in the water (keep it real close to the boat, you don't want a shark grabbing it). If one gets too close, pull the bobo inside boat, and toss a baited hook to the shark.
Anywhere out in the bay is good, try deeper water during the midday high temps. Just stay away from areas where people are swimming.


----------

